# Kickstarter: Cosmos - A Portrait of our Solar System



## Sean J (Jul 31, 2017)

Hey VI-Control friends,

I've launched a Kickstarter! It's my first attempt to really "branch out" so please forgive it being a little rough around the edges. It's just how I am. lol

Please check it out and share it around if you like it. I appreciate your consideration. If you have questions feel free to reply or PM me.

Thank you,

Sean Jackson


----------



## Steinmetzify (Jul 31, 2017)

Thumbs up from a Sandy guy. Good luck Ute!


----------



## Sean J (Jul 31, 2017)

Thanks man!


----------

